# Look pedals



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I just experienced a new world. I just tried the Look pedals that came with the bike and are they nice. They will take a little getting use to though. With the MTB pedals I use to unclip and put the arch of my foot on the pedal. The road pedals are all together a different animal. Man, are they slippery. I guess I'll have to kick out of the pedals, at the last second. When the wind is kicking up, the way it is most of the time here, I have to have both feet out a lot of times when coming to a stop. Other than that I think they're great.:thumbsup:


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

George M said:


> I just experienced a new world. I just tried the Look pedals that came with the bike and are they nice. They will take a little getting use to though. With the MTB pedals I use to unclip and put the arch of my foot on the pedal. The road pedals are all together a different animal. Man, are they slippery. I guess I'll have to kick out of the pedals, at the last second. When the wind is kicking up, the way it is most of the time here, I have to have both feet out a lot of times when coming to a stop. Other than that I think they're great.:thumbsup:


Which ones are you using George ??? And How is the new Bike ??? 

Twiggy73


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I put the Keo pedals that came with the bike.. I had Time MTB pedals on it and I just bought some Specialized Elite shoes. The bottom of the shoes are really slippery compared to the MTB shoes, but a little practice should take care of that. For some reason, maybe because of the different pedal, my pedal stroke felt a little choppy. It will give me something to start working on tomorrow and keep my mind off of the wind. 
While I was buying the shoes, I picked up some PI sleeves to keep the sun off my arms this summer. I don't see many people wearying them yet, but my dermatologist told me to try and cover up. I worked outside most of my life and he's forever taking skin cancer off of me. He did a little cutting, but for the most part just freezes it. Anyhow, I thought I would try and cover up as much as I could.
Since I changed the pedals and put the Look Keo pedals on the bike I cant believe how light it is. I just smile to myself, this bike is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

George you're a hoot! 
You do know on the pedals there is a spring adjustment that will make it easier to clip out. 
And there are different cleats that allow different degrees of float....I'm sure yours most likely came with the grey ones which are in the middle of the road and will give you modest float. 
I started really liking the red ones, even though it required my to really turn my foot to get out.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> George you're a hoot!
> You do know on the pedals there is a spring adjustment that will make it easier to clip out.
> And there are different cleats that allow different degrees of float....I'm sure yours most likely came with the grey ones which are in the middle of the road and will give you modest float.
> I started really liking the red ones, even though it required my to really turn my foot to get out.



Yes, I do know about the adjustment and I have it set on the easiest setting. Getting out of these things is a piece of cake. I do have the gray ones and the Specialized shoes are real nice. I wish I started this when I was 60 years old, I'd be blowing everybody's door off. Thanks for the reply Max.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey George M 

Did they offer you the keo fit kit when you got the bike? Look have a fitting system that determines the correct cleat and position on the shoe 

I currently ride the old red cleats but as they are out of date now i am getting a pair of keos for the old bike and a pair of keo max grahite for the new one. 
I couldnt justify $100 extra for the max carbon especially when the bearings and the axels are the same and you only save 16 grams lol 

I will be the first one at the LBS to get fitted lol I hope they passed the exam lol 

here is the link to how it works http://www.lookcycle.com/keofit/?lang=en


Twiggy73


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

twiggy73 said:


> Hey George M
> 
> Did they offer you the keo fit kit when you got the bike? Look have a fitting system that determines the correct cleat and position on the shoe
> 
> ...



No, they did just the basic fit that you get anywhere and they didn't adjust the cleats for me either. I didn't have road shoes at the time. When I did buy the road shoes yesterday the gut at the shop said to just find the ball of my foot and go about 5mm behind it. I knew all of that anyhow so he really didn't tell me anything.I'll just try them out and go from there. It seems I having more success doing it myself anyhow.

Just for the heck of it I just weighted the bike, with a bathroom scale and it was right at 17 pounds. I know that will be a little off, but it's light enough for me. In fact, I can't believe they can make a bike that light to hold up 200#. LOL.

Anyhow if they give you that kind of fit for just buying the pedals I would probably jump on it. If they charged for it, I would probably play with it myself. You may have to tweak them when they are done with the fit anyhow. I did learn a lot of fitters will fit you and then say you have to come back for this or that, too get it just so. I can do just so myself, LOL.

Anyhow good luck and I'll be waiting for a review from you. I really wanted to get out today, but the trees a leaning over 45 degrees


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

George M said:


> I really wanted to get out today, but the trees a leaning over 45 degrees


Only 45 degrees lol Dont you hate that :mad2: lol 

Will have quite a few reviews to write after I pick up the bike on wednesday lol May take a while as i want to get a few Kms on it first lol thats the fun part right :thumbsup: 


Twiggy73


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to get these next.
http://www.nytro.com/products2.cfm/...-Degree-Float/ID/3975/name/Bike-Pedals-Cleats


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will be interested to see how they go? 
Alot of the pedals companys call these their cafe cleats lol to save you slipping on your ass on the nice shiny floors of the cafes as you walk outside with your coffee lol 

I will let you know how the fitting system goes to, as I am interseted to see if the red cleats really are the ones i am surpose to be using

Twiggy73


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I would probably play with it myself.


George your such a Perv! 

I tried the Grip cleats. Didn't last very long....
Also I think your bathroom scale is off.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Maximum7 did you experience any noise with the cleats??? 

Did you cut the rubber off or replace the cleats ??? 

Twiggy73


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't cut the rubber off. I put them on just before I did a Century and when I was done, I looked down and they were pretty chewed up. They didn't squeak on me. 
Look cleats don't last very long for me anyways. Probably just me. 

I walk my bike a mile down my gravel driveway everytime I ride so that could do it....




Just kidding. I don't have a gravel driveway.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> I didn't cut the rubber off. I put them on just before I did a Century and when I was done, I looked down and they were pretty chewed up. They didn't squeak on me.
> Look cleats don't last very long for me anyways. Probably just me.
> 
> I walk my bike a mile down my gravel driveway everytime I ride so that could do it....
> ...



You should see my driveway. I never seen such bad finishers in my life. I think they do it with a broom and that's it. That's why I bought the cleat covers. If the do wear out fast, I'll just go with the Shimano Dura Ace pedals.

I wish you didn't say that about my scale, I thought I was losing weight


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

George post a pic of you and your bike. 
I'll tell you how much you weigh.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> George post a pic of you and your bike.
> I'll tell you how much you weigh.


I'd love to, but my camera just threw craps. Another bill, oh well. Let me see if I can dig up one, but it wont have the Look it will be with the Specialize.








How's this. I got that scare on my arm from sliding on the pavement. Bad day.Broken Helmut worn out jersey and shorts. Going down hill at around 25 mph. Ouch!

I lost about 5 pounds since this picture.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking Good George 

How would you compare the Specialized to the Look ??? 

And do you wax or shave those sexy legs??? lol 

Twiggy73


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

No I don't shave, I just don't have much hair.
I like the Specialized a lot. I usually ride it during the week and ride the Look on the weekends. If I had to chose between the 2, I would probably give the nod to the Look though.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I would probably give the nod to the Look though.


Probably? How dare you!! Just kidding. 
Of course you know you've just committed sacrilege, by post that pic in the Look area...

Ok, so you weigh 185 and that bike weighs 24lbs. with that "grocery getter" water bottle rack you have on the back. 

Course, I am kidding by the way...


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Probably? How dare you!! Just kidding.
> Of course you know you've just committed sacrilege, by post that pic in the Look area...
> 
> Ok, so you weigh 185 and that bike weighs 24lbs. with that "*grocery getter" water bottle rack you have on the back. *
> Course, I am kidding by the way...


I need all that water, when I go for my long rides. Somewhere in the area of 20 miles.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

George. 
Here is a screaming deal on the Easton SLX wheels. 
Plus you get 10% off if you get them today!!!!!
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1034339_-1_400038_400002_400222


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> George.
> Here is a screaming deal on the Easton SLX wheels.
> Plus you get 10% off if you get them today!!!!!
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1034339_-1_400038_400002_400222



Thanks again Max,I did check them out, but they are out of stock. I think they will run more sales though. I think when the new ones come out, I'll get a better deal, we'll see.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, sorry about that. I didn't check until after I sent you the link. Such a good deal though.


----------

